# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  1C 8.3 Переход с файловой на клиент-серверную. Как лучше?

## feodor75

Всем привет. Может кто-то подскажет?

Имеется:
-два отличных почти современных компьютера бухгалтеров (большой SSD, память 32гб).  
-лицензионное ПО - 1С файловая 8.3, Windows 10, MS Office 2016 (или другой - не важно я думаю)
-заведено 3 базы 1С 8.3 Предприятие, зарплата

Проблемы и задачи:  
- базы как часто бывает тормозят, но это было терпимо.
- вылезла ошибка в одной из баз 1с 8.3 превышен максимально допустимый размер внутреннего файла.
- проблему временно решили, но собрались перейти только на клиент-серверную часть.  
- облачное решение не подходит из-за слабого интернета
- техподдержка проконсультировать до понедельника не сможет. А может и вообще не сможет.

Вопрос:
Какое ПО использовать и какие нюансы учесть для решения проблемы за 9 дней?
ПО желательно лицензионное и сколько это примерно будет стоить?
Если бесплатное ПО ускорит процесс, то какое выбрать в сочетании с каким?
Есть свободный третий компьютер слабее этих двух (хороший со слов буховЮ конфиг не знаю). Потянет ли роль сервера?

Спасибо.

----------


## Online_Z

> Какое ПО использовать и какие нюансы учесть для решения проблемы за 9 дней?
> ПО желательно лицензионное и сколько это примерно будет стоить?


Если превышен максимальный размер для файловой базы, то необходимо переходить на SQL - без вариантов. 
Для этого необходимо приобрести лицензии на сервер 1С и, возможно, на сам SQL, если будет использоваться коммерческая версия. 
Самый бюджетный вариант сервера 1С - это 1С:Предприятие 8.3. Сервер МИНИ на 5 подключений за 14400 руб. . По скорости самый оптимальный вариант - покупать электронную поставку. Пинкоды для активации лицензии высылают в течение 2-3 часов после оплаты. 
Но следует учитывать, что "5 подключений" в данном случае - это сеансы, т.е. если на SQL перевести все три базы, то одновременно духи смогут запустить только 5 раз, т.е. например, один из бухов сможет открыть все три базы, а второй только две из них, а чтобы открыть следующую, один из бухов должен будет закрыть отдну из открытых баз.
Если же покупать вариант сервера без ограничений на количество сеансов, то ценник на него совсем не бюджетный - 86400 руб. за версию x64. 




> Если бесплатное ПО ускорит процесс, то какое выбрать в сочетании с каким?


Можно попробовать сэкономить на СУБД:
Postgre SQL - бесплатный и функциональный, но требует ручных настроек, придется повозиться. 
Microsoft SQL Server Express - бесплатный, но имеет ограничение только на 1 Гб ОЗУ и на 10Гб размер базы, т.ч. не факт, что потянет в вашем случае, 
Microsoft SQL Server Standard 2019 Runtime для 1С - специальные льготные лицензии для 1С, не бесплатно, но в разы дешевле обычных коммерческих лицензий MS SQL, по цене сам сервер MS SQL Server Std 2019 ~25 тыс.руб., а CAL ~13 тыс. 





> Есть свободный третий компьютер слабее этих двух (хороший со слов буховЮ конфиг не знаю). Потянет ли роль сервера?


В качестве сервера использовать самую слабую из машин? 
Идея так себе

----------

AV2 (09.11.2021)

----------


## feodor75

> Если превышен максимальный размер для файловой базы, то необходимо переходить на SQL - без вариантов. 
> Для этого необходимо приобрести лицензии на сервер 1С и, возможно, на сам SQL, если будет использоваться коммерческая версия. 
> Самый бюджетный вариант сервера 1С - это 1С:Предприятие 8.3. Сервер МИНИ на 5 подключений за 14400 руб. . По скорости самый оптимальный вариант - покупать электронную поставку. Пинкоды для активации лицензии высылают в течение 2-3 часов после оплаты. 
> Но следует учитывать, что "5 подключений" в данном случае - это сеансы, т.е. если на SQL перевести все три базы, то одновременно духи смогут запустить только 5 раз, т.е. например, один из бухов сможет открыть все три базы, а второй только две из них, а чтобы открыть следующую, один из бухов должен будет закрыть отдну из открытых баз.
> Если же покупать вариант сервера без ограничений на количество сеансов, то ценник на него совсем не бюджетный - 86400 руб. за версию x64. 
> 
> 
> Можно попробовать сэкономить на СУБД:
> Postgre SQL - бесплатный и функциональный, но требует ручных настроек, придется повозиться. 
> ...


Огромное спасибо. А есть ли смысл на один из этих двух ПК поставить и сервер, и клиент и СУБД?

----------


## Online_Z

> Огромное спасибо. А есть ли смысл на один из этих двух ПК поставить и сервер, и клиент и СУБД?


Чтобы бухгалтер работал на сервере? 
В теории возможно, но не айс

----------


## kokotrah

рассмотри вариант linux сервера. там софт для SQL бесплатен + сам сервер бесплатен, плата только за 1с сервер будет. самый мощный комп возьми под сервер остальные по братски раздели между бухами

----------


## feodor75

> рассмотри вариант linux сервера. там софт для SQL бесплатен + сам сервер бесплатен, плата только за 1с сервер будет. самый мощный комп возьми под сервер остальные по братски раздели между бухами


Спасибо. Linux вариант тоже рассматривал, но не знаю сколько времени уйдет на настройку. А дележ по-братски чреват расцарапанными физиями у бухов

----------

